# Porgy question



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

Does anyone know of a good - descent shorebound porgy fishing spot in NY or CT?


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

in recent years that I have fished the porgies that have been caught of shore have been on the small not worth keeping size your better off find a good boat the results are much better there are some great boats out of Hyannis Mass.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks i'll try the boats. i have a couple places to do pretty well in NJ but season there does not start until august..


----------



## Artificial All The Way (May 19, 2006)

I know some guys who fish around Penfield Reef for Porgies. Look here off the end of the reef where it says COWS. 
http://205.156.4.52/cgi-bin/EyeSpy....eyespyc0040700169.x=12&eyespyc0040700169.y=93

But like for most fishing the father up the coast when in the Sound the better.


----------



## sam843 (Mar 11, 2006)

gwaud said:


> Does anyone know of a good - descent shorebound porgy fishing spot in NY or CT?


Camp Hero in Montauk
You can limit out on platter size Scup
later in the season.

Floyd Bennet Field in Brooklyn


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Any inlet or back bays in NY/NJ when they are in season you are bound to catch them. Most will be t/b's and the bait of choice are sandworms.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

by far the best shorebounnd place is the cape cod canal during the end of the summer or early fall


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Plum gut or Fisher's Island out of Orient point.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

2aces said:


> Plum gut, Plum island or Fisher's Island out of Orient point.


Plum Island Lab : Loran:14780.5 - 43948.0


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks for all the feedback. plum gut is what got me hooked on scup.. i caught them up to 19" last october. there is a canal in central NJ where we catch scup, and taug all day but i really dont want to wait until september. i have been on some downtown NY boats this spring and have done well. I'll try and do some searching to see if i can find some more hidden holes.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

all of this porgy talk I guess I will have to go down to sheephead bay and get some


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

*Cf*

Where are you heading to in Sheepshead bay. We went out on the boat at pier5 and it was not the best. the Capt worked hard but the fish are just not there yet. Then someone stole my large porgies from my cooler when i was sleep  . i found out when i got home. the next week we took a boat out of city island and fishing was the best i have seen. I want to go back but i will wait till august or september when it cools down alittle.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I was going to go but after reading what you said I will hold off until Aug


----------



## WormGuts (Jul 20, 2007)

The CCC used to be alive with the critters short after late August.


----------

